# Early season teal spread??



## Gofish206 (Jul 9, 2012)

I usually hunt over 1 to 2 dozen teal decoys and 6 canada floaters to the side. Does anyone have problems getting BWT to decoy to GWT decoys? How many of you use motion ie; mojo teal or dove? Im going to change it up this season so looking for some new ideas. Post some pics of spreads if you have any. Thanks


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 9, 2012)

I hunt over a dozen teal decoys. half BWT half GWT. I also use a few goose decoy but only bc the teal can see them a lot further away. I also use a mallard mojo for that same reason and a mojo teal to finish them.


----------



## Folsom (Jul 9, 2012)

Really doesn't matter if there blue wing, green wing, or a mallard; teal aren't all that picky. I also use a mojo dove in the spread.


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 9, 2012)

depends on situation....

1) on the X: then ill run 6 dekes w one or two canada floaters. maybe    a mojo teal or dove.

2) working traffic: 1-2 dozen teal w a few hen mallards. half dozen canada floaters. 1-2 mojo's and a jerk rig.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 9, 2012)

X2 on the jerk string, forgot about that one.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2012)

I like swimmers myself, they will land on them.


----------



## 199sth (Jul 9, 2012)

I Started hunting early teal last season and I used about dozen teal decoys and dozen mallard, with a mojo and jerk rig and man the teal decoyed like crazy. They just don't seem to be that picky on diversity of deks


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 9, 2012)

Teal really like to decoy in to Shoveler dekes.  I like to have a pair of Shoveler drakes in my teal spread.  But they really aren't that picky.


----------



## SigEp614 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had GWT decoy into woody, mallard, and BWT decoys. They're not that picky.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jul 10, 2012)

Bwt will decoy in gwt decoys with no problem. Early in the year with no pressure if your on'm they are not thinkin to much about hunters.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just started early teal last year and we just used a few over a dozen GWT and 4 geese. worked well for us when we saw teal.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't forget to buy your blue wing teal tags as well as your green wing teal tags.  They are apparently no longer accepting one species tag for both.


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 10, 2012)

No joke. A dozen 2 liter coke bottle painted black with 4 mojo doves. Check my profile album for results. 20th pic to be exact. It works in LA also for just about any species. I would not recommend this for big ducks in the woods tho.


----------

